# BareBack Slingshot Shooting In Slow Motion



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Follow the PFS rules of shooting by Turning the Pouch and Tweaking.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Why dont more fellow shooters try this one? Its cheap its easy to do and concealing is not a problem.


----------



## Darklord (Apr 23, 2013)

I would love to learn this method of shooting how did you attach the bands of key rings


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Darklord said:


> I would love to learn this method of shooting how did you attach the bands of key rings


Will make a video on how to attach tubes to a ring for best shooting results.

You can go to pfshooter channel and there are many BareBack Shooting videos to view with tubes and also flat bands.


----------



## Darklord (Apr 23, 2013)

I just made mine today thanks have been playing around with it and have not shot my thumb YET.. But how long are your bands usually


----------



## Darklord (Apr 23, 2013)

And where do you get your bands?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Darklord said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1367355215.429882.jpg I just made mine today thanks have been playing around with it and have not shot my thumb YET.. But how long are your bands usually


It would be safer if you would get a solid ring. Be sure to all ways wear EYE PROTECTION.

I only get Tubes and Flat Bands from Tex.


----------



## Darklord (Apr 23, 2013)

How do you get it from tex?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Darklord said:


> How do you get it from tex?


Check in the Vendors Section of the Forum and send Tex a message. He is very good to deal with and fast shipping.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dgui said:


> Why dont more fellow shooters try this one?


i guess we lack the stones. i want to, but i dont have tubing, i need my fingers to play guitar, and i dont have the "stones" (yet).


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Shot mine all day Darrell, perfect setup for me...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> Shot mine all day Darrell, perfect setup for me...


Ahh Great Stinger, Shoot some video when possible so we can relish the moment.

Dgui


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

We`ll have to chat someday about this whole video thing and how to set it up, I ain`t no spring chicken...lol


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Darklord said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1367355215.429882.jpg I just made mine today thanks have been playing around with it and have not shot my thumb YET.. But how long are your bands usually


Gotta tell ya buddy, that split ring scares the hell outta me...looks like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Darklord (Apr 23, 2013)

You guys are worrying Me haha ill go back to a key chain haha


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> We`ll have to chat someday about this whole video thing and how to set it up, I ain`t no spring chicken...lol


Theres no fool Like an Old Fool and In talking about ME LOL !


----------

